# Winter Sunshine



## Rick (Dec 5, 2010)

It was drab, dreary, with snow flurries today, but this Onc. flexuosum was a bright sunny spot in the GH.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2010)

Very cheery!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2010)

Rick said:


> It was drab, dreary, with snow flurries today


What are you talking about!? It was nice and sunny today!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 6, 2010)

those are always a pretty colorful blooming in a gh!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha you got me back, it's snowing here today!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh!!!! Winter sunshine!!! Thank you!


----------

